# Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all - they have this fish at my lfs but it isn't labeled. I'm guessing it's a Ruby Green. Any guesses? Also, does anyone know about them? I've read they're pretty docile. I'm hoping that colored one in the middle is male.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not buy a fish without a label...especially a Victorian.

They are more docile than the aggressive nyererei or neochromis but less docile than I was led to believe!


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I would not buy a fish without a label...especially a Victorian.
> 
> They are more docile than the aggressive nyererei or neochromis but less docile than I was led to believe!


The owner says it's a Ruby Green. Do you agree?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I will move this to Unidentified. Because of the huge hybrid problem with Victorians, I will only buy from one-two vendors.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Looks more like a Pundamilia Nyererei poss (Igombe Island)?


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I will move this to Unidentified. Because of the huge hybrid problem with Victorians, I will only buy from one-two vendors.


Hey, BuckeyeTez mentioned that it might be Pundamilia Nyererei Igombe Island. I found this thread from 2011 where you bought a couple. Does the one at my LFS look like the ones you bought?

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=229710


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It's obvious that this is not a ruby green. It's not even close.

I agree that it looks most like Pundamilia nyererei. I wish people would stop guessing at the location since there is no way to know if it's correct unless you bought from some one that actually collected it.

And I agree with DJRansome. Most Victorians I see sold at the LFS are hybrids so I wouldn't choose to buy a Victorian that isn't even labeled correctly?

If you do buy it just enjoy it for what is, and assume it is very likely not a pure species. If you buy a male and a few females it might show you some petty nice coloring.


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

StructureGuy said:


> It's obvious that this is not a ruby green. It's not even close.
> 
> I agree that it looks most like Pundamilia nyererei. I wish people would stop guessing at the location since there is no way to know if it's correct unless you bought from some one that actually collected it.
> 
> ...


I will go back today and ask the other owner of the store. Maybe he knows exactly what it is. I'm interested in it because I want to trade my female white lab and female dragon blood peacock for something.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

aausa1983 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I would not buy a fish without a label...especially a Victorian.
> ...


Find out if the owner really has any idea or is just guessing because it sounds "right", cause they look red and green... some people unfortunately do not care if they are exact or not, do not think it is important, might pretend they know to not admit their ignorance.

If all you want is one male for a male tank, I don't suppose it matters that much. It's your choice.


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

noki said:


> aausa1983 said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


Yea, I ordered all male fish from Dave's fish but bought a couple around town, a few of which I'm finding out are female. I'm only interested in an all-male tank. This is the only fish they have that I'm interested in and I want to trade my female white lab and female dragon blood.


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

StructureGuy said:


> It's obvious that this is not a ruby green. It's not even close.
> 
> I agree that it looks most like Pundamilia nyererei. I wish people would stop guessing at the location since there is no way to know if it's correct unless you bought from some one that actually collected it.
> 
> ...


So I went back to the store and it is labeled as "green salmon victorian." Anyone heard of that?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

aausa1983 said:


> So I went back to the store and it is labeled as "green salmon victorian." Anyone heard of that?


That is a made up name. There is no such thing as a "green" salmon Victorian. The profile section of this site is fairly comprehensive. Take a look and you'll see what the Salmon and the ruby green and the nyererei look like.


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

StructureGuy said:


> aausa1983 said:
> 
> 
> > So I went back to the store and it is labeled as "green salmon victorian." Anyone heard of that?
> ...


I couldn't find that name either. It looks like a nyererei to me. Unless this is it.... http://www.cichlidsarespecial.com/Hippo-Point-Salmon


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

aausa1983 said:


> StructureGuy said:
> 
> 
> > aausa1983 said:
> ...


The body shape or markings of these fish still do not look like Hippo Point or Ruby Green.

Hopefully this is not a made up name from a hybrid.


----------



## aausa1983 (Apr 6, 2016)

BuckeyeTez said:


> Looks more like a Pundamilia Nyererei poss (Igombe Island)?


Hey, you were right. Sent the pic to a well respected manager of a cichlid store and he immediately said nyererei. I'm going to pick it up today. It's going in an all male tank anyway. Thanks for your reply.


----------

